# hvlp spraying trim



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

for those of you that spray trim witha hvlp. I have a capspray hvlp sprayer and was wondering what needle set you use for latex paint


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

You need a #5 to spray latex or oil, but it still has to be thinned considerably. 

I don't use hvlp for anything but lacquer.


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

than what do you spray the trim with? i have a titan 640ix and was gonna use the fine finish tips. if so what tip size.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

HVLP is great for trim. I use #4 needle for latex. Slightly thinned.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

bulldogpaintingllc said:


> than what do you spray the trim with? i have a titan 640ix and was gonna use the fine finish tips. if so what tip size.


I typically use a graco 312 ff tip or titan comparable

no thinning necessary, and faster


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

310 all the way!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> 310 all the way!


:thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah 310 for trim and 411 for doors, faster than speedy Gonzales :thumbup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Depending on the acrylics I spray I'll use a FF210 or 311 with pressure set around 1800psi (varies a bit) Only time you really need a (3) tip is for wide trim for the 6" pattern otherwise that 311 on standard trim will likely give you more overspray on the walls than you'll care to deal with later. Not to say you can shoot 1" onto the wall with a 311 but your shooting the rest to the wind.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

210 for trim, sometimes a 310 for trim (or if spraying trim and doors at the same time).


----------

